# new AFX Mega G+ Peugeot



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Just saw the new release. At several on line hobby stores (BRS, Tower, etc.).


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thats beautiful


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Also noticed that there are now MG+ GT40 #1 and #3 available for purchase.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Had to get one of those!


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

I just got one, by far the best looking of all the Puegeot cars




MSwaterlogged said:


> Just saw the new release. At several on line hobby stores (BRS, Tower, etc.).


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Have one in route.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I have asked Santa for one, guess we will see if I have been a "good" boy or not. <g>.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
That's one hell of a picture you found there my friend.
Thanks that's my new screen saver.....
Got a front shot or of the back end.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> That's one hell of a picture you found there my friend.
> Thanks that's my new screen saver.....
> Got a front shot or of the back end.
> ...


Tracking says my Matmut is in Phoenix .... I should have it and a stockcar twofer from PowerHobby tomorrow.


Can only find a necked picture of her backside, she's a 10 for sure.


Search MatMut Peugeot 908 to see more, or just search Peugeot 908 to see many different ones.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*THANKS RJ*
That is a hot rod for sure. :wave:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Would be even sweeter with some LED headlights.C'mon AFX you can do it!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is really a nice looking car

I kind of like the mrga-g+ short wheel base car.
It seems to handle better than the long.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotking said:


> that is really a nice looking car
> 
> I kind of like the mrga-g+ short wheel base car.
> It seems to handle better than the long.


I agree, and out of the box it might be the best handling TOMY chassis made.

Tracking is still saying I'll have mine tomorrow. Really wanna see if it looks as good as the pictures......RaceMasters is just rocking the body line up.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ - GUYS
I think everything is running a little behind this time of year
You could always send the blood hounds out looking for them. 

gt40


----------



## a503cx (Nov 5, 2015)

*I got one*

Mine came.
Beautiful car and handles like it is on rails.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine is in hand, and it looks BETTER in person than in photos. The level of detail is just phenomenal.

I like the idea of LED headlights but doubt that will happen, unfortunately. My wish list for the Peugeot would be clear windshield... C'mon AFX, you can do it!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

FYI, it takes about 3 days to get these cars painted since so many steps are involved. The process is really pretty mind boggling. Don't know why more clear bodies are not produced, must be a reason though.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MyMatmut is here.
MyMatmut is here.
She is a prudy one.


*☆◇☆MERRYMERRY HAPPYHAPPY EVERYONE☆◇☆*


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Glad you got it, still waiting to see if Santa is bringing me one.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Now that is mega.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

1976Cordoba said:


> Now that is mega.


Your right Mega bad ass. or just Mega Cool.:thumbsup:

AFX Tomy just keeps making better nicer cooler cars
The new Mega G+ Cars are some of the best ever.:thumbsup:
..
I wish the sets were a little easier on the wallet.:freak:

Thanks to all the people building this super cool cars
hope you all have a great Holiday.:thumbsup:
Thanks RJ for the pic;s :thumbsup:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Your right Mega bad ass. or just Mega Cool.:thumbsup:
> 
> AFX Tomy just keeps making better nicer cooler cars
> The new Mega G+ Cars are some of the best ever.:thumbsup:
> ...


Dale you got the ones I emailed you I hope..


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*no i didn't*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> *no i didn't*


I hate email.......you need a phone, and yes that's peer pressure.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> I hate email.......you need a phone, and yes that's peer pressure.


RJ :thumbsup:
Your right I do need to get a better phone so it's easier to stay in touch 
If I had away of taking pic's I'd have a lot more fun with my hobbies:hat:
Not just slot cars but Tractors and drag cars too.:thumbsup:
Plus all the thing I see people do.:freak: 
There some real winners out there in the real world


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> MyMatmut is here.
> MyMatmut is here.
> She is a prudy one.
> 
> ...


Santa will be a little late, BUT, "I" see 1 in MY future :thumbsup:
Bubba :thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Apparently I was not a "Good Boy" this year. My family didn't get me one for Christmas. Will be placing an order very soon .

Charlie


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has found this but the clear bodies seem to be more brittle in a 'racing incident'.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the few hobby shops in Connecticut that still sells slot cars had one of these on display, they only sell Carrera and AFX cars. The asking price was $50, OUCH.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

You can find them online for about $38 shipped.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> You can find them online for about $38 shipped.


Agreed :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> Agreed :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba :wave:


Said it once will say it again.....Call PowerHobby ask for Muhammad, and tell him Rj sent ya. I have a feeling you'll pay under $38 bucks....At least give it a try, he said he'd give a deal.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

GUYS
AFX TOMY thinks the New Mega G+ Cars are worth 10 bucks more.
*Me don't think so*
I'll wait till they get down to A normal price to buy them, They are cool looking I like most of them, sure wish they would of had a better paint job on the GT40 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> GUYS
> AFX TOMY thinks the New Mega G+ Cars are worth 10 bucks more.
> *Me don't think so*
> I'll wait till they get down to A normal price to buy them, They are cool looking I like most of them, sure wish they would of had a better paint job on the GT40
> ...


Dale what livery, or paint job would you like to see on the GT40?


----------

